# 20 lbs co2 tank



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

where's the best place/price you've seen recently for a 20lbs co2 tank, thinking of upgrading my 10lbs to a 20lbs instead =)

thx!

Raymond


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Long time no hear Raymond. Larger CO2 are generally used for welding. PM you with one link.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi gklaw, how have you been!

thanks i'll check pm in a sec!
i was thinking of kms tools since they're close by to my place
how's their prices or are all the prices the same, dbc marine, kms etc etc


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Charge and test at AW Fireguard in Port Moody on St. John's I like to take it there as the employer has agreed to share 50/50 of the cash transaction with the guy. Price is reasonable and it helps the guy out. Very knowledgeable and friendly guy there.

I don't think Revenue Canada would mind the little bit of hobby thing either.

I like KMS as well, if anything for their huge selection of tools. Last time I tried to have them charge a 30lb. KMS does not do testing and they will send you back to AW Fireguard.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I also go to AW fireguard in Port Moody. They had the best prices I could find. My cousin owns a welding supply shop and he even told me to go to AW. I bought a 10lb bottle and it was filled for $100 cash. The only down fall is that the bottle isnt aluminum so it was a little heavy. I saved a whack load $$$$ so I was happy


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

doh! 20 lbs won't fit in my ada like cabinet! too tall, have to stick with my 10 lbs for now, might pick up another 10lbs for easier swapping =)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Does it really worth another 10 lb sitting around. AW Fireguard usually fill on the spot. They could test and charge overnight for me.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

hmm yeah that's true, i guess i'm a bit lazy what are their hours? eg. do they close at 5pm? wonder if i can make it there before they close next time my bottle runs out

thx

Raymond


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

8:00 to 4:30 I think. The guy at the back work late often though. Should call to confirm.

You could pay a tiny little bit more at KMS. They open on Sat. There is a welding shop on the other side Patullo I used to charge at also open Sat.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thx for the info!
how long does it take to hydro test a tank? mine is due for one


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

caution on the welding shop on the other side Patullo... they exchange tanks and not refill YOUR tank... at least that's what i've heard.


----------

